# C's shifters?



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Anyone have any opinions on them in the 240sx/180sx/Silvia?

Anyway I was just curious if you have any opinions or if you have ever even heard of them?

JT


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

i havent heard of it... can anyone link me to a pic?


----------



## Gorilla Salad (Jun 19, 2003)

c's shifters are like the OBX copies you can buy left and right on ebay. I have felt a few of the az240sx.org member's shifters, and there is nothing more solid than the B&M. I would never settle for less.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

i agree...
B&M


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Gorilla Salad said:


> *c's shifters are like the OBX copies you can buy left and right on ebay. I have felt a few of the az240sx.org member's shifters, and there is nothing more solid than the B&M. I would never settle for less. *


AND? These were C's? Or just some fake crap off EBAY?


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Send us a link to one.

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&page=1


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

http://ebay2.ipixmedia.com/abc/M28/_EBAY_1358ecf9be7ee50c9b8b7d52ba397687/i-1_B.JPG

Well I found a link off EBAY, Im surprised. They sell them for several sports cars, RX7s, S2000s, GTRs and many more, but all I saw was for the 240sx/Silvia.

Either way, they are VERY popular here in Japan, and I have a lot of feedback so far that they are WAY better then the notchie B&M

JT


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Here you go, a genuine C's Shifter for the 240SX.

http://www.jspec.com/csshifter.html


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

I was just seeing if anyone was interested since a GB will be starting for $210.95 shipped to anywhere in NORTH AMERICA and yes this would include Canada, since C's is Broke and no longer exists EVEN though companies like that will still keep selling them for a few years before they realize the company doesnt exist haha


----------



## Gorilla Salad (Jun 19, 2003)

Hmmm. Well maybe I didn't say this clearly the first time. OBX (and another manufacturer that I cannot remember) makes a DIRECT copy of the C's shifter that is no longer made. OBX may or may not have the same build quality/material quality that the original C's shifter had. Would I pay $210 for a "real" c's shifter just because it is jdm? No, I would pay less than half and get a copy. I have only heard of one OBX shifter breaking in an autocross event, and never heard of a B&M breaking. All the members in az240 wish they had shelled out the money for my shifter when they compare it to the C's style. my .02


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

See what you get for paying half the price of the real C`s?
YOU GET A BROKEN SHIFTER

All the members in az240 wish they had shelled out the money for my shifter when they compare it to the C's style
WHAT IS YOUR SHIFTER? B&M? So do you even race?


----------



## Gorilla Salad (Jun 19, 2003)

WTF dude? are you trying to sell a c's shifter to me? Cause I do not want one. OBX is a direct copy! maybe it is raw material defect, or maybe it is a design flaw! Do I race? No, I use my car to get groceries, but I like a nice feeling shifter. Did you read my post before busting out the CAPS lock and asking me stupid questions? You are amazing! You ask for opinions and then you flame people who disagree. Quit your ignorant posting, and go on thinking you know it all.


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

I dont think I know it all.

C`s is just like several shifters here in Japan, Nismo, Mazdaspeed, TRD ETC....... 

B&M is a little different

A Copy and original are not always the same, just because they say they are.

Im not trying to sell them (since I already do) THE FACT IS your sitting here comparing Apples & Oranges but saying C`s sucks because OBX sucks. Since you dont nor have you had one, your opinion isnt really VALID.

I guess if I made a Copy of the B&M and sold it for $50 or OBX made a copy if it and said it was EXACTLY the same, I guess you would buy it huh? well OK its your car and $$


----------



## Gorilla Salad (Jun 19, 2003)

Sorry I came off a little rude in the last reply. I am not comparing apples and oranges in this post. A shifter is comparable to another shifter. For example, in this post, C's Vs. B&M. I have never had an OBX, or a C's. However, I have felt and driven with both. I am not condoning OBX products or cheap copies. However, I am offering my opinion, and I do not feel that you should get defensive because you sell a certain product and solicited opinions about it. Also, please do not assume that I am gullible enough to buy just any old copy. I did plenty of hands on research before I bought mine, and I am very satisfied with my purchase. Finally, if you intent was to organize a group buy through your business, for your profit, please introduce the topic in an appropriate manner. Do not ask for opinions if you do not want to hear them.


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Cool I can respect that.

I just ask you dont knock the parts till you own them or have some hard info.

Good talking with you bro, and I take no offensive, HEY some discusions are HOT and its all good.

JT


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*C's*

You get what you paid for. It is fine if you want to get a cheap Taiwan made OBX shifter. It should work fine and cost a lot less than C's. 

I do have a genuine C's shifter on my 200SX and I love it. I drove cars with B&M, Stillen, and other brands, but none of them felt smooth like C's shifter did. I was picky enough to actually go to Japan to buy it and brought that thing back to U.S. Most short throw shifters reduce shift stroke, but same time they get too knochy. I had a few people asked me what kind of shifter I had in my car when they test drove my car because they liked the way it feels.

I guess people have different standards. Some people can be happy with Dodge Neon, Chevy Cavalier, but not me. 
Cheap OBX, Arospeed, APC, etc etc short shifter may work fine... But I don't care how cheap they are, I just want quality stuff.


----------



## Gorilla Salad (Jun 19, 2003)

To be fair, I would like to offer one good benefit about the c's compared to the B&M... The B&M has a tendency to be loud at high RPM. You can fix this by teflon taping the threads and by insulating the button cap on the shift knob. The C's does not typically have this problem. Aside from my rudeness, this was a good debate. 

I agree, it's all good. -Matt


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

So where did you go in Japan if you dont mind me asking?

Yeah I have drove with a couple other shifters and im pretty pickey on my shifter, I can tell the second my tranny fluid is getting old now hehe

COOL MATT


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

So where did you go in Japan if you dont mind me asking?

Yeah I have drove with a couple other shifters and im pretty pickey on my shifter, I can tell the second my tranny fluid is getting old now hehe


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jt-Imports said:


> *So where did you go in Japan if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Yeah I have drove with a couple other shifters and im pretty pickey on my shifter, I can tell the second my tranny fluid is getting old now hehe
> 
> COOL MATT *


I was in Shizuoka (Mishima). about an hour west of Yokohama. I actually grew up there until I was 18 

My buddy had a C's shifter on his S13 180SX. I decided to get that shifter when I test drove his car. JT, you should know what I'm talking about. C's does cost a lot... I thought it was too expensive too. But I still had to get it because I haven't seen anything else I really liked besides Nismo and Mine's shifter (*not available for B14).


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeah I know Shizouka never heard of that area of Shizouka though. Oh well. I have been here for 9 years.. nice...

C`s just offically went out of business, but I wasnt sure if anyone has heard of them or even had them. They originally go for 33,000 yen, so around $300 plus shipping, but some customers were asking to do a GB or something, so we were going to do it for $210.95 shipped, granted this is going on at other forums, but I dont know if we will do it here or not.

JT


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jt-Imports said:


> *Yeah I know Shizouka never heard of that area of Shizouka though. Oh well. I have been here for 9 years.. nice...
> 
> C`s just offically went out of business, but I wasnt sure if anyone has heard of them or even had them. They originally go for 33,000 yen, so around $300 plus shipping, but some customers were asking to do a GB or something, so we were going to do it for $210.95 shipped, granted this is going on at other forums, but I dont know if we will do it here or not.
> 
> JT *



I picked up my C's from Autobacs for... around 30,000 yen. So I thought $210.95 shipped was excellent deal. I didn't know C's went out of business though... That's too bad...


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeah it is a shame.

Not bad for AUTOBACS, they must have had a sale haha

JT


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what's all this talk about shifters??? a neon glow shiftknob from autozone is all u need bro


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

yeah, but that's for looks... this is about REAL performance for the blue-collared cars, not the carpet queens. gotta love being able to change gears at the flick of a wrist...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gripen _gotta love being able to change gears at the flick of a wrist... [/B]


for 200bux, that is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO worth it


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeah I have one in my car too hehe. I would put it in the other, but it doesnt hook up well to and AUTO HEHE


----------

